# couple more..



## robert carter (Nov 21, 2016)

Had a good day !  Climbed the other morning and had a "doe" meander around then come by at about 10 yards or so. I shot what I thought was a great arrow and looked like I shot over the deer. It was still low light but thats what my eyes told me. I was pouting and shot at a squirrel or two and missed them too... I got down with only one sharp arrow in the quiver and after a hard time of locating my arrows shot at squirrels I went to get the one I shot at the deer. It was not there. I walked back to the tree I was in and made sure where the deer was. Walked back over and no arrow. I walked a few steps the way the deer went and it was laying covered in lung blood. After following a very good blood trail I came upon my doe which happened to be a knothead. Gonna be good eating. I made a near perfect Dendy shot and thought I had missed . Good surprise.



  Climbed that evening in a different spot and saw an awful racked buck cross the creek or what should be a creek but is now sand...about 50 or so yards away. Near dark a doe comes walking through nibbling here and there and winds up at about 15 yards and I manage a good arrow and have another doe for the freezer. Thank You Lord!!RC


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 21, 2016)

If you missed i would be surprised, Congrats RC you have had a great year, awesome pictures to.


----------



## tee p (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## wag03 (Nov 21, 2016)

Congratulations. You are working on em. I have to leave the trout alone and get in the tree.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2016)

Way to go Bro. Robert...... not bad for a swamper! !!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 21, 2016)

Great job swamper!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 21, 2016)

Showing off ain't ya!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 21, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm glad to see your shooting coming around. Congratulations!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 21, 2016)

Great job RC.  Well done again!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice!  That looks like quality organic meat right there.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 21, 2016)

Good deal.  You make it look easy.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 22, 2016)

Good job


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 22, 2016)

nice...and happy for you..


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 22, 2016)

Good going RC. Seeing the arrow is not always what we think we see. Good follow up.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 22, 2016)

Lucky, real lucky.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 22, 2016)

Is RC killing the ones you missed BERRY?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 22, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Is RC killing the ones you missed BERRY?



Don't start in on me Mikey. Besides, he didn't show me his entire hand.
Doctors told me if I had done much pullin' on dead deer I'd be dead. But, now that I have a reconditioned heart, with new hoses and such, I'll be back to missing them again before too long.


----------



## GrayG (Nov 23, 2016)

Leave a few for stock RC. Congrats!


----------



## bowtoater (Nov 23, 2016)

You are swamp death.. Congrats


----------



## handfull (Nov 25, 2016)

Well done. Love a double!


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 25, 2016)

Congrats RC. Ya'll got any more deer down there? I figured you and Dendy done got them all&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## gurn (Nov 25, 2016)

Just what we all expect from ya Robert!. I think some of you boys down there outa start writing a book on trad huntin. Call it The Gawga Boys or somthin. I know I would buy it. Heck if yall went over all the threads on this board from Trophy shots, huntin and shootin styles, sugestions, equipment selection, and stories. I'd say the books already been done wrote. Just need someone ta go through the threads and fit it all together. Not to leave anybody out but just think about All that RC, Dendy, Jerry, Martin. and sure enough ah bunch more, just too many to list. It could sure save a newbe or even ah old hand lots of time and agervation in learnin. Think about it, folks go out and pay big money for stuff like this taught by folks that some couldnt hold ah candle to those that write on here. Am I just crazy or what.???


----------



## Clipper (Nov 25, 2016)

gurn said:


> Just what we all expect from ya Robert!. I think some of you boys down there outa start writing a book on trad huntin. Call it The Gawga Boys or somthin. I know I would buy it. Heck if yall went over all the threads on this board from Trophy shots, huntin and shootin styles, sugestions, equipment selection, and stories. I'd say the books already been done wrote. Just need someone ta go through the threads and fit it all together. Not to leave anybody out but just think about All that RC, Dendy, Jerry, Martin. and sure enough ah bunch more, just too many to list. It could sure save a newbe or even ah old hand lots of time and agervation in learnin. Think about it, folks go out and pay big money for stuff like this taught by folks that some couldnt hold ah candle to those that write on here. Am I just crazy or what.???



I would buy several copies. One for me and a few for my grandsons!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd buy a copy. Congratulations RC !


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 27, 2016)

I see you're still getting lucky!
Good job buddy!


----------



## jekilpat (Nov 27, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 27, 2016)

That's good stuff.


----------

